# How to open fuel door



## ProTurbo (Sep 1, 2009)

My daughter just bought this 1999 Altima and she can't find the Handle to open the fuel door.

Could it be the sameone as the trunk? But instead of pulling down you pull up?

BTW, there is a piece that is broken off that handle.

Thx for the help

ProTurbo


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

Proturbo - You are correct. The lever controls two functions. Push down for one and pull up for the other.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

My 1986 Pulsar is the same, down and slightly left for fuel door up for hatch. It had me a bit fooled when it was new.


----------



## ProTurbo (Sep 1, 2009)

Dooodle said:


> Proturbo - You are correct. The lever controls two functions. Push down for one and pull up for the other.



Thank you

Pro


:idhitit:


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

I broke my lever. Had to use a screwdriver to pry open the gas tank. Luckily my dad was handy and he just screwed it back on!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

bnorah said:


> I broke my lever. Had to use a screwdriver to pry open the gas tank. Luckily my dad was handy and he just screwed it back on!


 If it happens again you can usually get in behind the interior trim and open the filler door from the rear of the latch.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

pulsar86 said:


> If it happens again you can usually get in behind the interior trim and open the filler door from the rear of the latch.


Nah, it's cool. Dad just put a screw in the middle of the lever. Works fine now! 

:banana:


----------

